# the passing of dante l. strickland



## tai scorpio (May 28, 2007)

hello everybody, my name is sifu bernard (scorpio) strickland,and i loss my baby boy (dante) on 1-23,2001 by a teenage here in birmingham,alabama and the murdered got off that murder change,and last oct. the same teenage murder a fairfield p.o. by the name mrs(mary smith) who was also a pvt. student of mind too.  my son (dante) was a secord degree black belt of mind too. this month on 5-5-2007, dante would have been 26 yrs. olds. and he leave behind four sons age,s run from age 9-7-7-6. rigth now we are going through a bad time,getting ready for this murdered (d.l.jackson) trial next month. so please pray for my family and for (mrs mary smith) family,s as well.    thank you so much     sifu bernard (scorpio) strickland        p.s. that,s the reason why i havn,t post in a while


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (May 28, 2007)

:asian:  My thoughts are with you and your family.


----------



## Jade Tigress (May 28, 2007)

My deepest condolences. :asian:


----------



## MA-Caver (May 28, 2007)

Prayers of comfort and for justice I offer to you. :asian:


----------



## Tames D (May 28, 2007)

.


----------



## kenpo0324 (May 28, 2007)

My deepest condolences


----------



## SFC JeffJ (May 28, 2007)

.


----------



## stickarts (May 28, 2007)

.


----------



## Sukerkin (May 28, 2007)

There's not a lot that you can say to comfort or advise someone whose been through such terrible times.

Needless to say, prayers, good-wishes and sympathies flow your way from over on this side of the the Atlantic too.


----------



## IcemanSK (May 28, 2007)

My prayers are with you.:asian:


----------



## Catalyst (May 29, 2007)

:asian: My Deepest Sympathies


----------



## stone_dragone (May 29, 2007)

In Jesus name, I ask that the God of all Creation comfort you and your family through these tribulations and may He let you see justice on the appointed day.  Amen.


----------



## Tez3 (May 29, 2007)

Sukerkin said:


> There's not a lot that you can say to comfort or advise someone whose been through such terrible times.
> 
> Needless to say, prayers, good-wishes and sympathies flow your way from over on this side of the the Atlantic too.


 
Amen. :asian:


----------

